# Shoes or clogs for our hand knit socks



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Just wondering ... What shoes or clogs do you wear with your hand knit socks?


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dansko's with the full back always, or snow boots


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

I usually don't wear socks but if I did, I would make some long colorful socks to wear with see through boots. It is a really great way to show off socks.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i don't make socks - BUT - i vote for clogs to show them off!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I wear my socks all winter and if they show, all the better!
My sons wear theirs all the time and they wear men's dress shoes to work and again, they wear the socks. I think having them showing through an open back clog would be cool!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I just recently bought these clogs and have socks planned, but I have not yet knit them up.

I also recently made these socks for my daughter who loves wearing clogs/birks - she looks as good coming as she does going!


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I just recently bought these clogs and have socks planned, but I have not yet knit them up.


I love those and your yarn is perfect with the clogs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Uggs. Where I live, I can pretty much wear Uggs all year round and I do. I have knitted several pair of boot toppers but now that I am into knitting socks... I am making some longer socks that will show above my Uggs when I wear skinny jeans or leggings.

I have teenagers, so I could NEVER get away with wearing clear shoes/boots to show off my socks.... they wouldn't be caught dead with me.....

I have a pair of crocs and wear them around the yard (gardening, etc.) and occasionally I will pick up one of the kids with them on... of course I am not allowed to EXIT the car with them on my feet! lol 

I am quite sure that any clog would be too dangerously close to a croc for my family!!!! Giggle, giggle.

If it were up to me, I MIGHT wear those funky looking, wild colored shoes.... but I have friends and family that would call me all kinds of "clown" names if I wore them out in public.... maybe around the yard.... But in public I usually have someone with me that I wouldn't want to embarrass.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Sweet husband wears my knitted socks with his hiking boots. I use 4 ply yarn and the socks work great for him.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm house-bound due to my health problems, so I do the opposite. I wear socks or feeties all the time and don't wear shoes.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

When you posted the shoes & socks the other day, it was all I could think about. You MUST post a pic when the socks are done w/the shoes on.
I myself do not yet know how to make socks but i would wear mine with my Dansko clogs.


mopgenorth said:


> I just recently bought these clogs and have socks planned, but I have not yet knit them up.
> 
> I also recently made these socks for my daughter who loves wearing clogs/birks - she looks as good coming as she does going!


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Birkenstocks! And occasionally Crocs. I adore the 2-needle "Seabury Socks", and they are perfect for them both.


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

The socks are beautiful! But what really caught my eyes are the clogs! Mind sharing the brand? (My alter-ego is Imelda Marcos!)


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

I wear clogs all of the time it is part of my profession and when I am not at work. I knit my own socks.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I have mostly given all my socks away and I think everyone wears them in their winter boots or as house socks. I wear the anklets I knit from left over yarn over my regular socks as a slipper.


----------



## joycefor (May 16, 2011)

I wear my knit socks with my Birkenstocks all winter. Have made lots of worsted weight and fingering weight fun, funky socks. They seem to draw lot of comments!!!!!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

clickerMLL said:


> Birkenstocks! And occasionally Crocs. I adore the 2-needle "Seabury Socks", and they are perfect for them both.


Birks! All year round, they show off my socks. And sometimes, flip-flops for my socks with separate big toes. Of course, we don't have much snow here.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I have seen clear see through clogs and clear rain boots!! If I could knit cool socks I would splurge for a pair of those!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I only wear clogs, low heel.
And slippers in the house.
Guess any shoe is fine except flip flops: I can't understand flip flops and socks sheeeshhhh


----------



## lindalu66 (Nov 28, 2012)

What baseball park is in your avatar
am a baseball fan but am not sure..picture is small
Thanks!
Linda (Red Sox fan by birth; Padres fan by where I ended Up!)


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> The socks are beautiful! But what really caught my eyes are the clogs! Mind sharing the brand? (My alter-ego is Imelda Marcos!)


Second that request for the name of the shoes. The socks are great with the beading on the heel. I bought a pair of Finn Comfort clogs just to show off my new red socks. Now they have a pair of felted purple clogs, but my budget just won't stretch that far.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Uggs. Where I live, I can pretty much wear Uggs all year round and I do. I have knitted several pair of boot toppers but now that I am into knitting socks... I am making some longer socks that will show above my Uggs when I wear skinny jeans or leggings.
> 
> I have teenagers, so I could NEVER get away with wearing clear shoes/boots to show off my socks.... they wouldn't be caught dead with me.....
> 
> ...


It takes a confident adventurous personality to pull it off for sure - - definitely not for stuffy princess types who worry too much about what others think and are afraid of being embarrassed - and being stuck in a time warp is certainly no fun.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I mostly wear Birkenstocks because they are so comfortable and I am on my feet all day at work. Sometimes Clark's clogs they are comfortable also.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> The socks are beautiful! But what really caught my eyes are the clogs! Mind sharing the brand? (My alter-ego is Imelda Marcos!)


Spring Step - the style is called Lollipop - they really are fun to wear! I get stopped all the time with people asking me where I got them!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lee1313....So what you are saying is that I SHOULDN'T show up to meet my friends like this?!

I LOVE my family and friends for helping me to avoid being a fashion "don't".... Guess I can count you as one of my "friends"!! Giggle.

BTW... This is VERY uncomfortable! I just came back from cheer practice... coaching my daughter's HS team. I am torn between "distracting" the girls OR providing some comic relief.... Giggle.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> It takes a confident adventurous personality to pull it off for sure - - definitely not for stuffy princess types who worry too much about what others think and are afraid of being embarrassed - and being stuck in a time warp is certainly no fun.


Comment Ignored


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> So what you are saying is that I SHOULDN'T show up to meet my friends like this?!
> 
> I LOVE my family and friends for helping me to avoid being a fashion "don't".... Guess I can count you as one of my "friends"!! Giggle.
> 
> BTW... This is VERY uncomfortable!


I'm not the fashion police - but by all means, wear whatever makes you feel good and comfortable. When you feel happy, confident, and positive, there is no room for embarrassment. Make your own fashion statement, own it and work it!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Comment Ignored


too late.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.knittersdreamstore.com/servlet/the-701/Clear-garden-clogs-womens/Detail\
I got these for Christmas last year - I wear them all winter with my hand made socks. All my birks are sandles so no socks with them. I do pretty much wear some sort of clog all winter.

I figure if others are embarrassed by my foot and/or sock attire they have deeper issues then I can help with..... :thumbup: :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> too late.


Than by all means, carry on. IF you "feel in your heart it is the right thing to do" by following me around making nasty comments... by all means.. continue...

It looks as if your avatar says it all...." putting others down makes you feel as if you are above them". If it makes you feel above others and that is what you need, I am happy to oblige.

I have asked you repeatedly to cease and desist the negativity that you seem bent on delivering to me here on KP. If this is what you need to make you feel good about yourself.... carry on..... I have signed off this thread... enjoy yourself.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

There are "mary jane" type clogs that are great for showing off socks. The socks show in back and also on top of the foot. They are cute, too.

http://www.zappos.com/klogs-usa-carolina-coffee-smooth?zfcTest=fcl%3A0
http://www.zappos.com/patagonia-better-clog-curve-cattail?zfcTest=fcl%3A0
http://www.zappos.com/dr-scholls-dance-black-rumple?zfcTest=fcl%3A0
http://www.zappos.com/dansko-sam-black?zfcTest=fcl%3A0
http://www.zappos.com/dansko-jute-maryjane-whiskey-burnished-full-grain?zfcTest=fcl%3A0

(no endorsement of Zappos intended, just used their site for reference...)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I wear Birks or crocs most of the time. One thing I should mention about crocs is that some of the knock offs have little plastic bumps on the footbed that are probably good for something, but they sure wear socks out REAL fast. Been there done that!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the yarn you chose to go with your clogs.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> It takes a confident adventurous personality to pull it off for sure - - definitely not for stuffy princess types who worry too much about what others think and are afraid of being embarrassed - and being stuck in a time warp is certainly no fun.


Really? That's not very nice at all. Your avatar says it all.

Where is your sense of humor today?


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> too late.


What is your problem? Sheeeeh!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Amy,
Thanks for showing "the LOOK". I would have to "wait in the car, MOM".
I just cannot understand socks and flip flops. But I must say the socks look fab even with the Flops.
My daugh does have yoga socks for her winter Pedi's.
Hugs, "L"


AmyKnits said:


> Lee1313....So what you are saying is that I SHOULDN'T show up to meet my friends like this?!
> 
> I LOVE my family and friends for helping me to avoid being a fashion "don't".... Guess I can count you as one of my "friends"!! Giggle.
> 
> BTW... This is VERY uncomfortable! I just came back from cheer practice... coaching my daughter's HS team. I am torn between "distracting" the girls OR providing some comic relief.... Giggle.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Linda, those are fighting words (LOL)
That is the one and only YANKEE Stadium.
It was sent to me by a Red Sox fan.
I just had to use it as my Avatar.
And this weekend we will be in Boston. 
I so wish my Jeter was back. So yummy to look at, like new yarn,
If your window is open, you will here me cheering all weekend.
Linda


lindalu66 said:


> What baseball park is in your avatar
> am a baseball fan but am not sure..picture is small
> Thanks!
> Linda (Red Sox fan by birth; Padres fan by where I ended Up!)


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Dansko clogs now. I used to wear them with heel less clogs but they are too dangerous for me since I walk out of them too much.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

I make flip flop socks for chilly days or nights and of course wear them with my flip flops.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit socks with worsted and wear them with my PJ's. LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I wear mine with sneakers and sandals in slightly cooler weather. I don't find people very observant of such things around here.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shoes!
Love the unique design for the pink socks. Is it your own design or is there a pattern available?


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the clogs, and the socks are just right to go with them.
a perfect mach. 
Loraine. :thumbup:


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh my!!!! I love those shoes! I've never seen anything like those, can I ask where you got them?

Love your choice of yarn, I love bright colors. One of my knitting motto's is:
Life is too short to wear dull socks!

The pink socks are yummy.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Uggs. Where I live, I can pretty much wear Uggs all year round and I do. I have knitted several pair of boot toppers but now that I am into knitting socks... I am making some longer socks that will show above my Uggs when I wear skinny jeans or leggings.
> 
> I have teenagers, so I could NEVER get away with wearing clear shoes/boots to show off my socks.... they wouldn't be caught dead with me.....
> 
> ...


Just had to comment on your teenagers... When my boys were teenagers, I felt it was my responsibility to embarrass them. After all, when they were little, everything they did embarrassed me, so, when they were teens, it was payback time. They have turned into fine men and we have a great relationship. Fortunately they do outgrow the stage where their parents are a "social disease".


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.knittersdreamstore.com/servlet/the-701/Clear-garden-clogs-womens/Detail\
> 
> I figure if others are embarrassed by my foot and/or sock attire they have deeper issues then I can help with..... :thumbup: :wink: :roll: :lol:


Totally agree!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, love the shoes!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

nannee said:


> Just wondering ... What shoes or clogs do you wear with your hand knit socks?


I wear "track shoes" in the summer, boots in the winter. Sometimes, I wear a pair of "dressy" shoes. I can't afford clogs. (and not sure I'd buy or wear them if I could) And I go barefoot in sandals.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

All kinds of shoes. Mostly sneakers. I met one woman who purchased some clear plastic boots so that every sock she make could be displayed all the way to the toe.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> It takes a confident adventurous personality to pull it off for sure - - definitely not for stuffy princess types who worry too much about what others think and are afraid of being embarrassed - and being stuck in a time warp is certainly no fun.


I hope this isn't as mean spirited as it sounds! I do love the clogs...bought me some. For myself, I have found that age has brought with it the freedom to do as I please. My younger self would have been too embarrassed to be seen with them in public. I love that we are individuals and not clones..diversity adds color to our lives.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Comment Ignored


Good Plan.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

When socks for clogs came up before I remembered a pattern I bought at a LYS that has since closed, It called Walking Away Socks. And it has 3 patterns : 1 4 st cable, one set of stanted blocks and a 3rd. The designer was Joanne Clark. for Fiber Trends. All of the patterns continued into the heel flap. I note the pub date was 10/03. 
See if its still around ...the address is/was PO Box 7266 E Wenatchre,WA 98802-7266. I bet they are still wearing clogs out there. Upstate NY,,,not so much. Southern MI still see a few around when there is no snow on the ground.
Now in my 80's I am limit4d to lots of arch support which mostly means lace up oxfords. Dress flats for a few hours only. But I wear my handknit socks all winter. Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

When socks for clogs came up before I remembered a pattern I bought at a LYS that has since closed, It's called Walking Away Socks has 3 patterns : 1 4 st cable, one set of stanted blocks and a 3rd. The designer was Joanne Clark. for Fiber Trends. All of the patterns continued into the heel flap. I note the pub date was 10/03. 
See if its still around ...the address is/was PO Box 7266 E Wenatchre,WA 98802-7266. I bet they are still wearing clogs out there. Upstate NY,,,not so much. Southern MI still see a few around when there is no snow on the ground.
Now in my 80's I am limited to lots of arch support which mostly means lace up oxfords. Dress flats for a few hours only. But I wear my handknit socks all winter. Joan 8060


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> The socks are beautiful! But what really caught my eyes are the clogs! Mind sharing the brand? (My alter-ego is Imelda Marcos!)


I'm interested also..they look neat


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

Just what I need to feed my knitting vice, clogs to match! Love them! They will look awesome when finished!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

joanh8060 said:


> When socks for clogs came up before I remembered a pattern I bought at a LYS that has since closed, It's called Walking Away Socks has 3 patterns : 1 4 st cable, one set of stanted blocks and a 3rd. The designer was Joanne Clark. for Fiber Trends. All of the patterns continued into the heel flap. I note the pub date was 10/03.
> See if its still around ...the address is/was PO Box 7266 E Wenatchre,WA 98802-7266. I bet they are still wearing clogs out there. Upstate NY,,,not so much. Southern MI still see a few around when there is no snow on the ground.
> Now in my 80's I am limited to lots of arch support which mostly means lace up oxfords. Dress flats for a few hours only. But I wear my handknit socks all winter. Joan 8060


Ravelry has walk away sock pattern. Could these be the ones you speak of?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I just recently bought these clogs and have socks planned, but I have not yet knit them up.
> 
> I also recently made these socks for my daughter who loves wearing clogs/birks - she looks as good coming as she does going!


I must have those clogs! Who makes them? Those colors are perfect for the clogs. You're ready for Project Knitting Runway.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

joanh8060 said:


> When socks for clogs came up before I remembered a pattern I bought at a LYS that has since closed, It's called Walking Away Socks has 3 patterns : 1 4 st cable, one set of stanted blocks and a 3rd. The designer was Joanne Clark. for Fiber Trends. All of the patterns continued into the heel flap. I note the pub date was 10/03.
> See if its still around ...the address is/was PO Box 7266 E Wenatchre,WA 98802-7266. I bet they are still wearing clogs out there. Upstate NY,,,not so much. Southern MI still see a few around when there is no snow on the ground.
> Now in my 80's I am limited to lots of arch support which mostly means lace up oxfords. Dress flats for a few hours only. But I wear my handknit socks all winter. Joan 8060


Ravelry has walk away sock pattern. Could these be the ones you speak of?


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

@Mopgeneorth.. I love those shoes and it is perfect yarn for those socks you are going to make!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Where ever did you get those shoes?


mopgenorth said:


> I just recently bought these clogs and have socks planned, but I have not yet knit them up.
> 
> I also recently made these socks for my daughter who loves wearing clogs/birks - she looks as good coming as she does going!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I wear them with what ever I want. Crocks, joggers, earth sandals. What ever.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I wear Ryka suede clogs from QVC and they wear like iron and with my hand-knit socks, they are warm in Michigan winters. I also wear them with crocs, which are surprisingly warm in winter too. But be careful that the crocs retain their tread because if they get smooth, they are like skates on ice! I wish I could wear Dansko's but I have a very high instep.... Can't wait to read about other KPers ideas!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I wear clogs or slides all the time in the winter. So they do a good job of showing off socks.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I wear any kind of slip on shoes with my crazy socks. I usually knit two different looking socks as I get a serious case of second sock syndrome! I have done two at time but the knitting seems to go on forever! I love my crocs but the nubby things wear the heels out after wearing a few days.
I demo weaving with my crazy socks so everyone can enjoy them!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I wear shoes that fit my feet perfectly... if my socks show then YAY if not.. oh well...  I have had a lot of problems with my feet since I was born so I take care to wear solid shoes... I tried clogs but kept kicking them off as I walked.. I did have a great pair that stayed on my feet and I wore them to pieces.. but for now a good shoe with lots of support is what I wear.... 
Those shoes have showed up on the this site a few times this week... what are they and where are you all buying them... they look like something my sons girlfriend would wear and her birthday is this weekend...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Well! Where did you get them and who makes them?


mopgenorth said:


> Spring Step - the style is called Lollipop - they really are fun to wear! I get stopped all the time with people asking me where I got them!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.onlineshoes.com/womens-spring-step-lollipop-purple-multi-leather-p_id204208?adtrack=gpa&term=Women%27s+Spring+Step+Lollipop&offer=
here is a link to the shoes... I am sure they can be found in lots of different places...


----------



## Phyllinda (Aug 8, 2013)

Love the clogs and socks! Where did you get the clogs? Is there a place I can buy them on line? What a great idea to put the beads with the socks!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Ronie for that information.


Ronie said:


> http://www.onlineshoes.com/womens-spring-step-lollipop-purple-multi-leather-p_id204208?adtrack=gpa&term=Women%27s+Spring+Step+Lollipop&offer=
> here is a link to the shoes... I am sure they can be found in lots of different places...


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I wish I could wear clogs. I have a high instep and have problems getting my feet in a clog. Wearing a sock would make it even more difficult.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I would wear my clear boots more often if I'd bought the right size, but they're snug, so don't come out of the closet too often! Don't remember where I got them, but if you do a search on clear boots, then hit the "images" button, you'll see a ton of them.

Here's a Google resulting page: http://tinyurl.com/ohakzye

Edit: BTW, here's a site with those Walk Away socks - they look so great for heel-less shoes! http://tinyurl.com/l2fcz3y


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

I make all my socks with fingering yarn so I can wear them with all types of shoes. For summer, I normally wear ballet type flats and make ped type skimmers. They are just deep enough to cover the heel and toe with a few rows of ribbing. So it fits the foot closely, barely visible around the top of the shoe. Cloth peds never have worked for me so I designed my own and they are custom fit, knit with specific shaping to stay put.
I and leather do not play well together, I must have cloth between me and shoes.


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

What brand are those clogs? I love them!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I just recently bought these clogs and have socks planned, but I have not yet knit them up.
> 
> I also recently made these socks for my daughter who loves wearing clogs/birks - she looks as good coming as she does going!


I WANT those clogs!!! Where did you get them & who makes them? pleeeeeeease


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.knittersdreamstore.com/servlet/the-701/Clear-garden-clogs-womens/Detail\
> 
> I figure if others are embarrassed by my foot and/or sock attire they have deeper issues then I can help with..... :thumbup: :wink: :roll: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

I live in the NW and we are known for the hideous trend of wearing hiking sandals and socks year round. My daughter-in-law hates it, so when ever I fly up to the San Juans for a visit I always wear my brightest socks. I really love her and I can't help but torment her, it's so easy.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Amy as the mother of a former teenage daughter( she is now 25, living on her own), I know what you mean. My daughter gave me the hairy eyeball when ever I wore any of my cute holiday sweaters or earrings. Guess what she is starting to turn into her mom! Hang in there, you sound like a great mom!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Ronie said:


> http://www.onlineshoes.com/womens-spring-step-lollipop-purple-multi-leather-p_id204208?adtrack=gpa&term=Women%27s+Spring+Step+Lollipop&offer=
> here is a link to the shoes... I am sure they can be found in lots of different places...


Yikes! I found them on Amazon for $74.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Clogs and athletic (aka sneakers or trainers) shoes. When I take my shoes off for Pilates and yoga, my sock craft is on display. 
Beads on the back of socks is an attractive look but I wonder about maintenance.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

DMS said:


> I live in the NW and we are known for the hideous trend of wearing hiking sandals and socks year round. My daughter-in-law hates it, so when ever I fly up to the San Juans for a visit I always wear my brightest socks. I really love her and I can't help but torment her, it's so easy.


What a great way to show off your socks. :thumbup:


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

P.S. I used to have a large collection of socks for each holiday ,they became my trademark at work. I usually my Berkies with knitted socks they feel so cozy!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, those clogs and socks are amazing!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful socks but I have to tell you that the beads would give me blisters in no time at all. How does she manage?


mopgenorth said:


> I just recently bought these clogs and have socks planned, but I have not yet knit them up.
> 
> I also recently made these socks for my daughter who loves wearing clogs/birks - she looks as good coming as she does going!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Mostly my Dansko closed-back clogs.

Hazel


----------



## sharinana (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a pair of clear rubber clogs and a pair of short clear rain boos to show off my hand knit socks. My lys has a coulpe of pair of tall, clear rubber/vinyl boots for sale, I just haven't gotten them yet.They are all waterproof but my hubby drilled a few small holes in the clogs so that they would have a bit of air circulation.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

I wear my Danskos...they are so comfortable...I teach group exercise so I can't wait to share my love of knitting...will probably have my students do a crazy sock day...who knows afterwards I can show,someone how to knit. I just came from the doctors office and was in the lobby knitting and several came to me and asked what was I doing. If I worked there you know what we would be doing at lunch...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I wear any kind of slip on shoes with my crazy socks. I usually knit two different looking socks as I get a serious case of second sock syndrome! I have done two at time but the knitting seems to go on forever! I love my crocs but the nubby things wear the heels out after wearing a few days.
> I demo weaving with my crazy socks so everyone can enjoy them!


I love mixing up socks and when I use self-striping yarn I never ever worry about if the stripes match!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

sharinana said:


> I have a pair of clear rubber clogs and a pair of short clear rain boos to show off my hand knit socks. My lys has a coulpe of pair of tall, clear rubber/vinyl boots for sale, I just haven't gotten them yet.They are all waterproof but my hubby drilled a few small holes in the clogs so that they would have a bit of air circulation.


I have seen those before, but not very practical here in Las Vegas!  What a great way to show off wonderful hand knit socks!


----------



## CathyVMinn (Aug 16, 2013)

Love the clogs. My grandmother knit socks that we wore with skates (hated them then, would kill for them now). I think they'll go well together. I wear crocs all the time - they look bad but feel great on arthritic feet, so funky socks go well with them. Go for it.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Beautiful socks but I have to tell you that the beads would give me blisters in no time at all. How does she manage?


When worn the beads do not touch the shoes at all so no friction there. When I bead socks, I use a crochet hook instead of pre-threading them on the yarn - When I apply the bead on a stitch - I slip that stitch so the bead "floats" on the front of the sock and does not touch the skin on the inside.

Here is another pair of beaded socks I made a while ago for a good friend of mine for her birthday.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

DMS said:


> I live in the NW and we are known for the hideous trend of wearing hiking sandals and socks year round. My daughter-in-law hates it, so when ever I fly up to the San Juans for a visit I always wear my brightest socks. I really love her and I can't help but torment her, it's so easy.


I LOVE LOVE LOVE your pictures of your socks and sandals! Although I live in Las Vegas now (a town where anything goes - and I do mean ANYTHING), I am originally from the PNW, born in Tacoma, lived my adulthood in Portland/Vancouver - so I know exactly what you are talking about! Is there anything better than wearing a pair of Birks with hand knit socks???


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

marafish said:


> Clogs and athletic (aka sneakers or trainers) shoes. When I take my shoes off for Pilates and yoga, my sock craft is on display.
> Beads on the back of socks is an attractive look but I wonder about maintenance.


I always use the Japanese glass beads, either Toho or Miyuki beads which are better made than the typical Czech beads - although I usually hand wash and dry flat, they have gone through the washer and dryer a few times by mistake and they came out just fine - but I don't think I would do that on a regular basis!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I would wear my clear boots more often if I'd bought the right size, but they're snug, so don't come out of the closet too often! Don't remember where I got them, but if you do a search on clear boots, then hit the "images" button, you'll see a ton of them.
> 
> Here's a Google resulting page: http://tinyurl.com/ohakzye
> 
> Edit: BTW, here's a site with those Walk Away socks - they look so great for heel-less shoes! http://tinyurl.com/l2fcz3y


Those boots are fantastic! I have only seen the clear rain boots - I'm definitely going to have to check into these- thanks!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

nannee said:


> Just wondering ... What shoes or clogs do you wear with your hand knit socks?


I love my Birkenstock sandles... when really cold and wet will switch to Birkenstock Fisherman shoes.
Jane


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

RueClerk said:


> I make all my socks with fingering yarn so I can wear them with all types of shoes. For summer, I normally wear ballet type flats and make ped type skimmers. They are just deep enough to cover the heel and toe with a few rows of ribbing. So it fits the foot closely, barely visible around the top of the shoe. Cloth peds never have worked for me so I designed my own and they are custom fit, knit with specific shaping to stay put.
> I and leather do not play well together, I must have cloth between me and shoes.


I would love to see your socks! Please post pictures if you can - it would be wonderful to see your own designs!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

nannee said:


> Just wondering ... What shoes or clogs do you wear with your hand knit socks?


Apparently the fad now is to wear transparent rain boots with funky socks. 
I'm not a fan of rain boots or transparent footwear, but they've got a point... how else do you show off your socks?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I Love your Avatar saying!!! Also, your shoes are adorable1 I'm a shoe diva myself. Can you share the name brand of your shoes?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ive's tried these knit-look Dansko clogs more than once, but my feet are too narrow. I love these!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Ive's tried these knit-look Dansko clogs more than once, but my feet are too narrow. I love these!


This brand is my favorite...I have several different styles that before I 
learned socks...I just purchased really pretty socks and tights....so comfortable...


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I now live in California, however, after living most of my life in Western Washington, there is only one way to wear homemade socks and that is with SANDALS!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

DMS said:


> I live in the NW and we are known for the hideous trend of wearing hiking sandals and socks year round. My daughter-in-law hates it, so when ever I fly up to the San Juans for a visit I always wear my brightest socks. I really love her and I can't help but torment her, it's so easy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

DMS said:


> I live in the NW and we are known for the hideous trend of wearing hiking sandals and socks year round. My daughter-in-law hates it, so when ever I fly up to the San Juans for a visit I always wear my brightest socks. I really love her and I can't help but torment her, it's so easy.


Oooooooooooooooh I LOVE your foot fashion!!!

My best friend used to this it was hilariously funny that I had coordinating socks and wore them to match every outfit. She just didn't get it because no one could see them under my roller skates but I never felt "complete" if they didn't compliment the rest of what I was wearing.

Once my children grew big enough to raid my sock *drawers*, I pretty much gave up, but you all are reminding me of the joys and comforts I have been missing for so long.

Now all I have to do is learn to make my own socks!

Thank you for this post and for sharing. 

Pearl


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Oooooooooooooooh I LOVE your foot fashion!!!
> 
> My best friend used to this it was hilariously funny that I had coordinating socks and wore them to match every outfit. She just didn't get it because no one could see them under my roller skates but I never felt "complete" if they didn't compliment the rest of what I was wearing.
> 
> ...


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

nannee said:


> Just wondering ... What shoes or clogs do you wear with your hand knit socks?


I liked your question. It's too bad some people feel the need to be not so nice. This will teach me to comment at 3:00 a.m. without reading the other comments....I was just answering your question. If you grow up in a beach town, socks with flip flops are common, also in a university town, and also in mountain towns. You will see quite a few tevas and birkies with socks. When I wear flip flops and I'm out and about and my toes get cold it's much easier to carry socks in my purse or backpack instead of another pair of shoes.l There's a wide variety of flip flop socks to choose from in beach towns. My sons and daughter in laws all wear socks with flip flops. They are in their early 20's and 30's.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Ive's tried these knit-look Dansko clogs more than once, but my feet are too narrow. I love these!


I have never seen these clogs in person, just a picture and I never noticed they were knit stitches. Love them. Have to get them.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

My children just roll their eyes and make comments about my socks, but I don't care. I paid for the yarn, knitted them and like them and so be it! There are times when what they are wearing isn't so great either! Amy, don't let it bother you. Go for it!


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I love to wear my home made socks with Josef Stiebel clogs, but I wear them with one pair of lace-up shoes too (they are too thick for other shoes). I always wear them in the evening if I am going to watch telly. If it gets chilly later on I can snuggle under the double-fleece backed small quilt I made last winter. Bliss!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I wear my regular shoes because my knitted socks are plain.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

PatriciaDF said:


> My children just roll their eyes and make comments about my socks, but I don't care. I paid for the yarn, knitted them and like them and so be it! There are times when what they are wearing isn't so great either! Amy, don't let it bother you. Go for it!


You have no idea, Patricia.... I embarrass my kids every day. I have been a stay-at-home Mom for many years.... only recently taking a very part-time job. I don't have occasion to go out that often, but when I do, I like to wear things that please my husband and children AND make ME feel pretty as well..... I do wear the clogs/crocs around the house/yard, but would just never wear them out in public.

I do like to be comfortable, but socks with flips are just not my style... never will be... uncomfortable as well...if it is YOUR style, go for it.

I am all about being comfortable, but when I go out with my family and friends, I want to look nice.... comfort may go to the wayside for a few hours.

As for the clear shoes and boots...... Well, I DO OWN a pair of clear shoes (part of a Halloween costume a few years ago) and every time we do go out and I ask my husband for a "once over" to pick my outfit.... he always asks me to wear my "clear shoes".

I think when you see the photo, you will understand........


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Danskos.... ! They should make a Dansko footbed with a clear vinyl top. With a few holes for breathability. Comfort-and can see your socks! Sanita is like Dansko but i think they are narrower. I have very high arches that will squawk at me if i wear anything but Dansko at the hospital...
I have three pair of the professional, two veda, the knit photo ones and the Star Gazer ones....

These are Sanita 'Oslo' (i want).


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Ha, Ha! Love those clear shoes. But I know what you mean. Now just what kind of socks would look good with those shoes? Maybe add a few beads and sequins? I can just see the kids wanting to die! LOL


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

How about a pair of these "leg warmers" ??!!
The Lady or the Tramp ??!!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

You are awesome, Amy!


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

If it were up to me, I MIGHT wear those funky looking, wild colored shoes.... but I have friends and family that would call me all kinds of "clown" names if I wore them out in public.... maybe around the yard.... But in public I usually have someone with me that I wouldn't want to embarrass.[/quote]

My family would absolutely love those clogs and there is not one person who would be embarrassed to be seen with me wearing them!!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine would be worried if i didn't show up in them haha!


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

THANK YOU sewbizgirl! I wanted a pair of clogs but nothing really "grabbed" me until the Dansko Mary Jane's in the whiskey color. I've ordered them and can hardly wait for them to arrive! I appreciate your taking the time to list those great choices. KPers are the best!


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Amyknits...I'm finishing a pair of solid teal colored socks using your cuff pattern. It has become my favorite cuff. I love your patterns,made your cowl last year...keep'em comin'!

BTW, if we are patient our children often amaze us. My eldest daughter is a Pediatrician and the youngest daughter, though legally blind,is a Human Resources Rep. It just keeps getting neater. Hang in there!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am glad you are enjoying my pattern! You should be proud of your children's accomplishments! That is wonderful! All of my children are really becoming wonderful young adults... 

So, I guess you want to borrow my shoes to go with your socks, then?!?! Lol. Keep knitting and thanks for letting me know you are enjoying my pattern!!


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

nannee said:


> Just wondering ... What shoes or clogs do you wear with your hand knit socks?


Most of the time, I wear Teva sandals with my hand-knit socks. In the winter, they go under all shoes/boots. I'm thinking of making some socks with heavier yarn (maybe worsted weight if I find some that has the requisite 25% synthetic fiber, so I can wear the Tevas even when the weather is cold.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Dot700 said:


> If it were up to me, I MIGHT wear those funky looking, wild colored shoes.... but I have friends and family that would call me all kinds of "clown" names if I wore them out in public.... maybe around the yard.... But in public I usually have someone with me that I wouldn't want to embarrass.


My family would absolutely love those clogs and there is not one person who would be embarrassed to be seen with me wearing them!![/quote]

I've had nothing but positive responses about them - everyone has loved them!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Ive's tried these knit-look Dansko clogs more than once, but my feet are too narrow. I love these!


These are fabbbbbbbbulous! do you know if they make them as clogs/mules? Wearing flip flops and sandals 9 months out of the year, I very seldom wear real cover-the-whole-foot shoes, but I just might have to make an exception - these are just too cool!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dot700 said:


> If it were up to me, I MIGHT wear those funky looking, wild colored shoes.... but I have friends and family that would call me all kinds of "clown" names if I wore them out in public.... maybe around the yard.... But in public I usually have someone with me that I wouldn't want to embarrass.


My family would absolutely love those clogs and there is not one person who would be embarrassed to be seen with me wearing them!![/quote]

That is wonderful for you! Ummmm... I don't think we are all supposed to like the same things. If you find them attractive and feel beautiful in those clogs.... by all means... you should wear them! If that is what your husband would like to see you in.... go for it!

I have already asked my family about the clogs AND the clear boots.... I know how they would feel about them.

AND.. I don't think I would feel "pretty" wearing them... I would prefer the wedges shown on the previous page with the skirt. To each his own. I don't think there is anything wrong with people having their own style of knitting or clothing or cars......


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

Birkenstocks


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> How about a pair of these "leg warmers" ??!!
> The Lady or the Tramp ??!!


those are all the rage this year with the tweens and teenagers!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

To sum this whole forum up: that is why there is vanilla, chocolate and strawberry flavors.the world would be dull if we all liked the same things!


----------



## Lindsy02 (Jul 28, 2013)

I want to knit some socks too, haven't tried knitting them yet, need an easy pattern.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought all the supplies to make a pair of socks. Was going to try dp's. Do you know how much of a mess I made? Didn't get 2nd row done. Will try circ's next.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> "...........I have teenagers, so I could NEVER get away with wearing clear shoes/boots to show off my socks.... they wouldn't be caught dead with me.....
> ...
> I have a pair of crocs and wear them around the yard (gardening, etc.) and occasionally I will pick up one of the kids with them on... of course I am not allowed to EXIT the car with them on my feet! lol
> 
> ...


How very thoughtful to respect the feelings of those who would _ just die! _ if their mom's feet were displayed like that!!! LOL

Once they find out how comfortable socks 'n clogs/sandals are, or if fashions change, they'll be glad to wear them.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Rag doll said:


> To sum this whole forum up: that is why there is vanilla, chocolate and strawberry flavors.the world would be dull if we all liked the same things!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I wear them with my Birkies when it gets too cool to just wear sandals (Arizonas show them off well), Halflingers in the winter, and with my Danskos all the time.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> That is wonderful for you! Ummmm... I don't think we are all supposed to like the same things. If you find them attractive and feel beautiful in those clogs.... by all means... you should wear them! If that is what your husband would like to see you in.... go for it!
> 
> I have already asked my family about the clogs AND the clear boots.... I know how they would feel about them.
> 
> AND.. I don't think I would feel "pretty" wearing them... I would prefer the wedges shown on the previous page with the skirt. To each his own. I don't think there is anything wrong with people having their own style of knitting or clothing or cars......


Amy - I absolutely love your shoes And that is the whole point of my 
post. We all like different things and no one is right or wrong. We all have our own way of knitting, wearing things and li ing our lives.


----------



## Fibrequeen (Feb 17, 2013)

I recently purchased these lollipop clogs in the purple multi also (from Amazon for $77.45 and no shipping ;-) ) I absolutely love them, they are so comfortable, and definitely make people look at them and smile - so now I need to make some wild socks to go with them.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I wear Birks or crocs most of the time. One thing I should mention about crocs is that some of the knock offs have little plastic bumps on the footbed that are probably good for something, but they sure wear socks out REAL fast. Been there done that!


I have destroyed quite a few sock heels this way


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't learned to make socks yet but my vote is for Danskos.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I have really enjoyed looking at all of these fun socks and shoes. Love them all.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I pretty much wear Birkenstocks all year; sandals in the summer through the fall and into the winter and clogs through the winter. That And I wear my socks outside of my pants and leggings, so I make the leg longer.


----------



## HH Cartee (Jun 12, 2013)

Where did you find those wonderful clogs?? What brand are they? I would love to have some. The socks are great, too. Do you have a pattern?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Clogs!
I wear clogs all year round. If the snow is higher than the heels on my clogs, I stay home until it's been cleared.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

MaryE-B said:


> Clogs!
> I wear clogs all year round. If the snow is higher than the heels on my clogs, I stay home until it's been cleared.


Good thing you don't live in Calgary - you could be home for weeks!!!!lol


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Dot700 said:


> Good thing you don't live in Calgary - you could be home for weeks!!!!lol


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Dot700 said:


> Good thing you don't live in Calgary - you could be home for weeks!!!!lol


I used to live in south Florida, so clogs are more "shoe" than I used to wear. 
I do stay home a lot in the winter. I have gone bottom up several times and am terrified of another flip. The past 2 have broken or torn things that didn't need it. I wasn't wearing clogs for any of my "trips" so they are sort of self defense, they keep me out of places I shouldn't be.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> You have no idea, Patricia.... I embarrass my kids every day. I have been a stay-at-home Mom for many years.... only recently taking a very part-time job. I don't have occasion to go out that often, but when I do, I like to wear things that please my husband and children AND make ME feel pretty as well..... I do wear the clogs/crocs around the house/yard, but would just never wear them out in public.
> 
> I do like to be comfortable, but socks with flips are just not my style... never will be... uncomfortable as well...if it is YOUR style, go for it.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I think my DH would love for me to wear THOSE clear shoes, too!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I gave up wearing either cute or pretty shoes when my feet declared war on me. I wear a couple of brands of clogs because they keep my feet from hurting. I have a really hard time finding shoes that fit and make my feet happy. Finn Comfort and Think are the brands I usually buy and not very often because they take a big bite out of my budget. 
I have a pair of boots that I can wear if I have to go out in the snow and a pair of athletic shoes for other dire circumstances, but I have to wear orthotics with them. The high point of fashion for me is a pair of socks.
Actually, a pedicure and a flower on my big toe is about as dressy as I get. I wear open toed clogs unless its really cold, so I make sure I have a bright color nail polish with some glitz.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

What brand are those shoes in the post right above me? They look luke they have great arch support! Oh i see now Finn Comfort....must do Google search! (.......stupid high arches......grumble grumble....)


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Me too. Summer in Mich winter in Flor so live in comfort sandals most of the year, clogs for the few months in between. Have you tried Merrill's? My favorite comfort sandals and walking shoes.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I got my size 6.5-7 Spring Spot Lollipop clogs. Ordered a size larger than I normally wear. They were too small. Have ordered the next larger size and they have been shipped. Can't wait to see if they fit. They were really comfortable without socks on. Soft, smooth lining and footbed. Hoping the new size fits great! Got mine from Amazon for $77 and free shipping! Much cheaper than their website.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Birkenstock sandals in summer, clogs in winter.


----------

